# suggestion for wireless modem cum router for bsnl wired connection



## babli (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

Reposting this, as when i posted now it did not come. Kindly ignore if this becomes a duplicate.

I have a bsnl modem. I wanted to return it and get the bsnl wifi modem. But it seems that BSNL no longer provides modem. They asked me to go to a nearby store which looked like a bsnl outlet and he showed two such modem, belkin n150 and tplink w8951ND. What is a better modem or which other modem should i buy. I want the wireless range uptil my roof which is on 2nd floor. I found DSL 2750U good in flipkart but I don't know whether i should buy that or not as some people are saying that there are a drops in the wireless signal. Can anyone suggest a good product?


----------

